# How often should I exercise my puppy?



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there!
We have a beautiful 8 week old German Shepherd pup. She is incredibly sweet! So far we've had her for 1 week and she is already making so much progress, it's insane. 

The one thing I'm not sure about is how much exercise and play time to give her. I want to make sure we are exercising her enough - not too little (or not too much). I'm also curious what forms of exercise you have used for puppies as well.

Typically I will get up at 5am, take her out to potty, feed her breakfast, play for 45 minutes til she is tuckered out, take her out to potty again and put her into her crate so I can shower/get ready. When we play, I've been using rope toys to distract her nipping and I'll run back and forth in the kitchen and she'll chase me. After about 6-7 "laps" she's wiped out and I'll watch her while she chews on a bone or I'll pet her and again reinforce the no nipping. (She gets extra nippy when she is sleepy).
I am working from home for the next few weeks so I can work on housetraining and it's going great so far. So I let her out to potty at 8am, 10am, then I feed her lunch at 12pm and play the same way for another 45 mins, back into the crate and then let her out to potty at 2pm and maybe 4pm. Then she has dinner at 5ish and more play time til she is tuckered out. Then we crate her for a nap while we get stuff done around the house (or nap!), watch TV, etc. We have another play time around 7-ish and another at arond 9-ish.

What do you guys think? Is it enough? Too much? Her little face makes me feel guilty like I should play with her each time I take her potty, but I really do need to get back to work so I haven't folded... lol... and she only complains for 4-5 minutes after going back in her crate. 

Any other play time suggestions or games to keep her entertained?

Appreciate your suggestions in advance!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great info is http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html 

I have to crate my puppies alot initially because it's the 8 hours at night and the 8 hours when I'm at work. 

So what I've found to be important with that in place, is that when I AM home and around for the other hours, I do have to actually PLAN events and stuff to do. I use baby gates and closed doors so the puppy is out and around in the rooms to start with the housebreaking (me having to pay attention) and house rules (do not chew the electric cords).

Puppy classes, packing the pup up for car rides and socialization. OFF leash activities cause when they are young is when they do NOT run off and it's the best time to bond and get them used to following and being with us without the leash attached. (clearly in a safe place though...  )


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! That is helpful. So far everything is off leash, as you said, she follows so I am not at all concerned. And when we do run (more like fast walk) outside it's on the grass just so I can get her to go potty. And we always stop playtime when she is tuckered out and I'll just let her chew on a rawhide and pet her.
Yesterday she did take on our patio step to get back into the house (she was cold) so I'll keep an eye on the steps until she is a bit older.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Maggie, i was about to post the same question!


----------

